# simple vet



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

I have a question for whomever wants to answer. What is the difference between PFS and OPFS? I have tried to search in the gallery to try and see a difference ,but PFS is a disallowed reference.Am I nuts or do both terms relate to the same type of catty?


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

The OPFS is the original design by Dgui


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Here it is, a PFS is just a small shooter


----------

